# what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? clothes, shoes, cameras, gold?



## cnu (15 Jun 2008)

Going to SF, USA in July end, suggestions whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?  Open to all ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Diziet (15 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*

Chocolate chips


----------



## landmarkjohn (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*

Just back.

buy iPods, jeans, clothes generally... If you're going to shop in Macy's go to 6th floor to get your 11% visitors discount card

Alcatraz tour recommended at $35.. http://www.alcatraztickets.com/
buy ticket on-line... massive queues.

Wander around Chinatown for an hour or two.

Don't be scared of the bums on the streets... there's loads of them but I never found them threatening.. Ireland is much more dangerous!


----------



## rmelly (19 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*

There's a US WW II submarine you can go aboard that's pretty cool 

[broken link removed]


----------



## WaterSprite (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*

Kitchen stuff!  Williams & Sonoma/Crate and Barrel.  Good knives are a particularly good deal - e.g. $50-$75 for Global Knives where they are €75-€100 in BTs.  I'm jealous!

SF MOMA is v good for the culture side of things.

Sprite


----------



## rory22 (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*

Boudin's San Francisco Sourdough Clam Chowder in Bread Bowl! Yum.


----------



## Diziet (20 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*



landmarkjohn said:


> Just back.
> 
> buy iPods, jeans, clothes generally... If you're going to shop in Macy's go to 6th floor to get your 11% visitors discount card
> 
> ...




Do check the cost of iPOD (including the tax) before buying. I bought one this time last year and it was only a little cheaper in the US than here after the sales tax was paid.

If you like to bring back some interesting food items, check out Trader Joe's. Cosmetics and toiletries are good value too. As are aspirin, ibuprofen, etc - only a few dollars for a big bottle. And kitchen gadgets of course. 

TKMaxx is called TJMaxx over there and is very good.

But SF is just wonderful to walk around in, so don't spend all the time shopping


----------



## JohnnieKippe (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

Great priced clothes in Old Navy on Market St.


----------



## Newbie! (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco*



rory22 said:


> Boudin's San Francisco Sourdough Clam Chowder in Bread Bowl! Yum.


 
Totally agree with this....one of the nicest things Ive ever had.....


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

I wouldn't say that there's any great savings to be made on cloths over there.


----------



## so-crates (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

What do you want to buy? It is a bit bizarre to simply decide to go somewhere and then look for lots of cheap things to buy. Things to think about are transporting the stuff home (clothes are a pain to have to transport) and issues around customs. 

San Francisco is one of the most beautifully situated cities I think I have ever seen. The city is compact and walkable once you get over the hills! Don't waste your time shopping get out there and see it.
It is a foodies city, it is full of restaurants to suit all sorts of palates and pockets and is a joy to eat out in. Make sure you get to the Ferry Building (on a Tuesday I think) for the market.

There isn't anything that is especially cheap in SF compared to the rest of the US. I would suggest Chinatown for endless tat (and some illicit ivory!!) although there are plenty of interesting things to buy too. But what I brought home from SF was Sourdough bread (bought in the airport after security), California wine (well Napa is only up the road! Again after security), Ghirardelli's chocolate (wasn't as fond of See's Candy although I got some of that too) and then mementos from the Cable Car museum (which is free entry), from Alcatraz (which isn't) etc, clothes by request (which were a pain to have to transport but easiest way for family to buy Abercrombie and Fitch), books and some jewellery for myself, although generally I find American jewellery styles not to my taste. 

When I look at it here it is quite a list  but like I said, I didn't go to shop and furthermore I wouldn't. I found that while yes you can buy very cheap stuff in the US, generally cheap stuff is ... cheap. Quality costs there too. 

(BTW - I liked Trader Joe's too)

One very different thing to do in SF is to go visit the Bay Area Model in Sausilito. It is a scaled down version of San Francisco Bay built by the US Army Corp of Engineers that was used to simulate the Bay as a three dimensional model. [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*



so-crates said:


> What do you want to buy? It is a bit bizarre to simply decide to go somewhere and then look for lots of cheap things to buy. [broken link removed]


I agree. Well except when it comes to electronics/gadgets!


----------



## so-crates (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

Ah but then I would pick my destination to suit the gadgets


----------



## cnu (24 Jun 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

people,

This is loads of list to buy, I wont show this to mee wife... her shopping list will get even bigger 

Thanks a bunch for all the pointers...

Goraib Maith Agath!


----------



## cnu (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

Okay folks,

I'm in San Fran now.

Goodies:

Weather is heaven, lovely cool breeze.  Loadsa places to visit




Not so goodies:

The outlet prices are not really cheap (me thinks), you pay an additional 8.5% tax on the quoted price.  Its not exactly a shopping paradise (me thinks), Beaches re cold, I was told to travel to Los Angels for warmer beaches.

Okay, gotta catch a bart, tty


----------



## cnu (31 Jul 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*



ClubMan said:


> I agree. Well except when it comes to electronics/gadgets!



Just bot a 3G Ram Dell studio for 496 Euro


----------



## cnu (5 Aug 2008)

*Re: what to buy - San Francisco whats cheap to buy? cloths, shooes, cameras, gold?*

Thanks Uoip, will check that out.

Dublin is a mecca for world food - me thinks... still strugglin to get good food oulets in the outskirts... 

Burger Kings and Mc Donalds are everywhere...


We are going to another outlet mall - Vacaville today, i'll let you know how it is... 

Summary:  Good place to visit, but equally as expensive as Dublin.


----------



## Lsquared (5 Aug 2008)

you must visit ghirardelli square for the most amazing ice cream creations.  There is a gift shop where you can buy all sorts of chocolate things. Also, down in the Fishermans Wharf area, I think its pier 17, there are lots of interesting little shops including a left handed shop where all the gadgets are designed for left handed people. San Francisco is not a cheap city but with the crummy dollar you should be ok.


----------



## cnu (5 Aug 2008)

Thanks LSquared.  I think its Pier 39, yaa I loved it but I think its very touristy place.  Anyhoo I liked it.  We couldnt go to Vacaville, but we went to Great Mall, for surprise this place I found it to be cheaper than Gillroys.  Again I dint find a good reason to buy loadsa stuff as whats the point carrying soo much to Dublin...Today and tomorrow I'll be circling the city-centre... Lets see if here is anything interesting.  I mite take some pictures if any of u folks want me to.  Now I'm starting to miss Dublin...Cant wait to be back home....


----------



## Lsquared (6 Aug 2008)

one more thing if you are circling the city..my husband always wants to visit Frys Electronics when we are in CA. there are branches around the place and the prices and selection of computer and tech things is good. Also Radio Shack is a place where you can find things. We tend to buy I Tunes vouchers for downloading music and things. They are sold in a lot of stores including pharmacies and we use them as stocking stuffers in Ireland. You can buy them in different dollar levels and they are the size of a credit card so easy to travel back with. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## soy (6 Aug 2008)

Lsquared said:


> We tend to buy I Tunes vouchers for downloading music and things. They are sold in a lot of stores including pharmacies and we use them as stocking stuffers in Ireland. You can buy them in different dollar levels and they are the size of a credit card so easy to travel back with.



As a matter of interest, how did you use the $ itune card?
I was given a gift of an iTune card but could not use it. iTunes would not let me use the $ voucher as I set my account up as an Irish account when I first registered. I put it down to some restriction used by Apple due to the price differentiation in different markets. Is there a way around this?


----------



## cnu (8 Aug 2008)

Just back in Dublin.

Had a great time.  More on shopping, if u have any friends there try to take a discount card around 20% further u can  get in many major malls [This requires one to have the US Social Security number].  Perfumes are cheaper at airport [but you wont get many varieties].  Dont bother to go to perfume mania, its 6 dollars cheaper fro every 50 dollars at airport.  Also there are some good offers on perfumes in the duty free shopping.  Bought cigarettes costed 136 dollars for 6 carton [200 per carton].


A place about hotels, try to stay in the city-centre, it costs a dear for cabs [transport is not that great if u r travelling outskirts.. O ofcourse if ur going to drive, heaven is he limit].  Shops, trams, busses are all close by in the town. 

Have been to Union Square, there is a huge demand to ride the powell tram.. if u have time go for it, otherwise there is a lot to do in the city.


The Euro power is quiet evident, i returned back with 33% cash not for prices but just for the currency conversion rate.

Take Airlingus, food was great...
time to go to bed... good luck folks...
Slan


----------



## cnu (9 Aug 2008)

Lsquared said:


> one more thing if you are circling the city..my husband always wants to visit Frys Electronics when we are in CA. there are branches around the place and the prices and selection of computer and tech things is good. Also Radio Shack is a place where you can find things. We tend to buy I Tunes vouchers for downloading music and things. They are sold in a lot of stores including pharmacies and we use them as stocking stuffers in Ireland. You can buy them in different dollar levels and they are the size of a credit card so easy to travel back with. Enjoy your trip!




Fry's was definately a good shop, i found few interesting gadgets, would recommend it too.  Best buy and Circuit city were bit too high in prices compared to Frys


----------



## Armada (9 Aug 2008)

Hi Cnu, 

Welcome Home!!

I am going to San Fran next month for just 6 days and I have found your posts really helpful.

Did you do any tours out of the city?

Would you recommend a car? I have booked J.W Marriott in Union Square to stay as it seems to be central.

I also am travelling with Aer Lingus...Hope the flight is not too long (especially for someone with a bad back)!!

Armada


----------



## cnu (9 Aug 2008)

Thanks Armada,

Union Square is a great place, you are in the city centre.  I'm not sure if ur hotel arranged a shuttle if they did not, you could take BART from airport and get down at Embercadero.  Its a bit of walk, but then if u dont want to, there is this bus service to the Union Square.

We rented a car to go outside the city.  Half-moon Bay [Beach] requires car.  Almost all Shopping outlets need car.
If u r going to stay in the city for long, u dont need car, there is good transport witin the city.

It took 10 hrs 45 minutes for me to travel from Dub to SFO, goodies are: food in AL is good, there is a decent space  between the toilet and the seats to stretch yourselves. There were two movies, but I dint require them, I had a good sojorurer we were talking all about the future of music in Ireland 

Have a lovely and plesant journey Armada  

Thanks,
Cnu


----------



## Lsquared (9 Aug 2008)

cnu - glad you have a good time and made it to Frys.

Soy - My husband set up our itune account while visiting my sister in SF and used her address. I forgot about that. If you have dollar vouchers that you cant use here, pm me - maybe I could buy them from you.


----------



## poundhound (11 Aug 2008)

CNU, thanks for all your info. I followed this thread with great interest as myself and my wife are travelling to San Francisco on Sept 2nd for 6 nights. Just a couple of quick questions...
1. What is the best way to get from SFO airport to the city centre (union square)?
2. What was the name of the shopping outlet you visited and is there public transport available from the city?
3. Are tipping principles the same everywhere in the U.S? Ive been to NY 6 times.

If anyone else wants to chip in, feel free.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## soy (12 Aug 2008)

Airport transfers at www.toandfromtheairport.com
Do not know where cnu went but Gilroys and Great Mall are the 2 major shopping places. Might be possible to get to Great Mall via public transport - try Google.
Tipping is the same all over the US.


----------



## GeneralZod (12 Aug 2008)

Does anyone recommend taking/avoiding the BART in from SFO? I'm going to San Francisco on Aug 26th.


----------

